# Overnighting at Monfrague National Park or Monfrague Camping



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Has anyone overnighted recently at the Monfrague National Park Heritage Centre ? We have a report of it being allowed in April 2007 but this would be in August 2012.

Alternatively, does anyone know how straightforward it is to get to the park from Monfrague Camping ? 

Thanks

G


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

We travelled northwards from Trujillo in the car: Montfrague was very attractive and "Vulture Rock" is definitely the place to be.

There was plenty of parking adjacent to the road but I don't think you could overnight there.

A little further north the road passes over a bridge and we parked on a big grassy area which might be OK for a night or two.

The Camp Site was a bit further on (but we weren't particularly taking much notice). I would hazard a guess at 3-4 miles from Vulture Rock and is still inside the park, as afaik.

Sorry that this is a little vague, but we did the trip in 2009.

At the southern end of the park there are a couple of tight bends and, I think, some potential wild spots. Similarly, to the north towards Plasencia there were tree-lined roads and some pull-ins.

Enjoy - Gordon


----------

